# Helping pups confront fears



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wonderful way to keep Millie occupied so she doesn't have time to get fearful


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Great training tip!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Good job..redirecting is often quite effective..


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOD JOB! Click/Treat!


----------

